# Irene (FT) vs Gremmy (Bleach)



## EternalRage (Jan 22, 2017)

vs 

Location: Dressrosa
Knowledge: None
Mindset: Bloodlusted
Restrictions: Gremmy can only use what he's shown, no clones

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blαck (Jan 22, 2017)

She have anything that keeps gremmy from turning her bones to cookies?


----------



## EternalRage (Jan 22, 2017)

Blαck said:


> She have anything that keeps gremmy from turning her bones to cookies?


higher speed, turning him into a rabbit, a body swap, flying away, and if her bones did turn to cookies she could just make them as strong as regular bones


----------



## howdy01 (Jan 22, 2017)

eileen only has speed here, nothing else
Gremmy is way above her in dc/dura, not sure if she can affect him directly (see the case the END natsu)


----------



## EternalRage (Jan 22, 2017)

howdy01 said:


> dc/dura


depending on the next chapter



howdy01 said:


> not sure if she can affect him directly (see the case the END natsu)


 you're thinking about Dimaria, Eileen and END never met


----------



## Keishin (Jan 22, 2017)

Gremmy is harder to put down and the meteor is currently scaled to 1350px seireitei from bad scans, the better ones gave like 550px seireitei making the meteor over 2x in size. Not sure how much stronger though.


----------



## howdy01 (Jan 22, 2017)

EternalRage said:


> depending on the next chapter
> 
> 
> you're thinking about Dimaria, Eileen and END never met


same principle, more magic power => resist hax
same shit with brandish


----------



## EternalRage (Jan 22, 2017)

howdy01 said:


> same principle, more magic power => resist hax
> same shit with brandish


END is specifically immune to time stop the way it was worded, for Brandish I agree

but is the gap big enough for Gremmy to lolnope everything Irene does, no

Neinheart made Brandish scared for her life and for Lucy and Natsu's, END killed Dimaria


----------



## howdy01 (Jan 22, 2017)

EternalRage said:


> END is specifically immune to time stop the way it was worded, for Brandish I agree
> 
> but is the gap big enough for Gremmy to lolnope everything Irene does, no
> 
> Neinheart made Brandish scared for her life and for Lucy and Natsu's, END killed Dimaria


yes, gremmy is like 100x above her in dc/dura, pretty big gap.

also no in both cases it said end surpassed their power, dimaria said end surpassed god's power


----------



## EternalRage (Jan 22, 2017)

howdy01 said:


> yes, gremmy is like 100x above her in dc/dura, pretty big gap.


so his DC is 800 gt?



howdy01 said:


> said end surpassed god's power


that could mean anything, and where did you read that, cuz it could be a translation error


----------



## howdy01 (Jan 22, 2017)

EternalRage said:


> so his DC is 800 gt?
> 
> 
> that could mean anything, and where did you read that, cuz it could be a translation error


brandish stuff is no longer 7 gt, it's about to be downgraded to city lvl or small island lvl like invel's (1gt basically)
but iwan is taking a while to do it, prob since FT is his favourite series 



unless u have the official trans which says otherwise


----------



## EternalRage (Jan 22, 2017)

howdy01 said:


> brandish stuff is no longer 7 gt, it's about to be downgraded to city lvl or small island lvl like invel's (1gt basically)


how do you know 



howdy01 said:


> unless u have the official trans which says otherwise


manga stream 

but I don't so oh well


----------



## howdy01 (Jan 22, 2017)

EternalRage said:


> how do you know
> 
> 
> manga stream
> ...


just read the comments towards the end


----------



## EternalRage (Jan 22, 2017)

howdy01 said:


> just read the comments towards the end


So Gremmy has 300 gigatons?


----------



## howdy01 (Jan 22, 2017)

EternalRage said:


> So Gremmy has 300 gigatons?


u see 3 gig and instanly assume its 3 gig, when he said it ranges from 0.07 - 3 gig tons, but no gremmy is around 120 gigatons, and u dnt need to be 100x stronger, u just have to be stronger to resist.


----------



## EternalRage (Jan 22, 2017)

howdy01 said:


> u see 3 gig and instanly assume its 3 gig, when he said it ranges from 0.07 - 3 gig tons, but no gremmy is around 120 gigatons, and u dnt need to be 100x stronger, u just have to be stronger to resist.


Well iwandesu did say vsbattles low balled it and it was a casual feat but  

does he have any AOE attacks besides the meteor?


----------



## howdy01 (Jan 22, 2017)

EternalRage said:


> Well iwandesu did say vsbattles low balled it and it was a casual feat but
> 
> does he have any AOE attacks besides the meteor?


yes, he can explode himself which fcked up kenpachi someone who is also far above eileen...


----------



## EternalRage (Jan 22, 2017)

howdy01 said:


> yes, he can explode himself which fcked up kenpachi someone who is also far above eileen...


how big is the area of the explosion tho?

can he get close enough before Irene backs up? and how is his durability


----------



## howdy01 (Jan 22, 2017)

EternalRage said:


> how big is the area of the explosion tho?
> 
> can he get close enough before Irene backs up? and how is his durability


idk it was in the sky, probably  a 100 or so meters

His dura is the same as his DC, he can imagine that he won't die (the limit being up to his meteor's DC since he imagined that he won't die from that too)

with just speed eileen isn't winning this, a couple of meteors and its done.


----------



## Steven (Jan 22, 2017)

Even with the reductions(only 2 gremmys),there is no way she can win this
gremmys meteor is>>>>irenes+his other hax


----------



## EternalRage (Jan 22, 2017)

I took out the extra clone and now there's only 1 Gremmy for balancing (but I agree he wins if there was 2)
--


howdy01 said:


> His dura is the same as his DC


Gremmy can't have multiple things from his imagination out tho, he'll forget to harden his body, like what happened when Kenpachi got put in a void



howdy01 said:


> idk it was in the sky, probably a 100 or so meters


I just saw it and the explosion was like 10 meters if you compare it to the buildings, but the DC of the explosion is good

also if Gremmy uses Reishi for his imaginations Irene can detach the reishi from whatever he imagines 

also she has range and somewhat big AOE attacks, like turning the area around him into a ball of fire


----------



## howdy01 (Jan 22, 2017)

he thought he dealt with kenpachi, hence he was taken by surprise. The pillar he was standing on is made by his imagination, but then he goes on to make a lot of othe things.

reishi is matter, not energy, I dnt see eileen doing anything like that.


----------



## Keishin (Jan 22, 2017)

EternalRage said:


> I took out the extra clone and now there's only 1 Gremmy for balancing (but I agree he wins if there was 2)
> --
> 
> Gremmy can't have multiple things from his imagination out tho, he'll forget to harden his body, like what happened when Kenpachi got put in a void
> ...


Gremmys whole body is just an imagination too so she's going to have to destroy him up to his brain to win while Gremmy can imagine that damage away.


----------



## howdy01 (Jan 22, 2017)

she probably wins now, 1 gremmy isn't island lvl


----------



## Catalyst75 (Jan 22, 2017)

Seems EternalRage might be salty.  Just editing the OP to keep Gremmy from using his clones, yet he still lets Eileen be a dragon.  Must be annoyed that Alexandrite can solo the Fairy Tail universe.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Sablés (Jan 22, 2017)

Uh what's stopping gremmy from imagining her dead


----------



## Steven (Jan 22, 2017)

oh bloodlusted.gremmy shots 1000 rockets into her face


----------



## howdy01 (Jan 22, 2017)

Efege said:


> oh bloodlusted.gremmy shots 1000 rockets into her face


u should be saying "eileen stomps",  I thought u were supposed to be eileen's bitch


----------



## The World (Jan 22, 2017)

Gremmy more durable?

Isn't she a master of enchantment and a giant dragon that broke all of Erza's bones with one swipe of her hand?


----------



## EternalRage (Jan 22, 2017)

Catalyst75 said:


> Seems EternalRage might be salty.  Just editing the OP to keep Gremmy from using his clones, yet he still lets Eileen be a dragon.  Must be annoyed that Alexandrite can solo the Fairy Tail universe.



if anything you're salty otherwise you wouldn't find a reason to say something dumb to me in every thread I'm in , also I really don't care about the result of a match between two fictional characters on a forum but oh well

Also Eileen being a dragon gives her no advantage other than summoning a meteor that doesn't even have a calculated DC yet, so you're wrong again 
--


Keishin said:


> Gremmys whole body is just an imagination too so she's going to have to destroy him up to his brain to win while Gremmy can imagine that damage away.


The brain would get destroyed with the body if they have the same durability



howdy01 said:


> he thought he dealt with kenpachi, hence he was taken by surprise. The pillar he was standing on is made by his imagination, but then he goes on to make a lot of othe things.



So he decided to turn Yachiru's bones back to normal? idk what happened there


----------



## Brolypotence (Jan 22, 2017)

Wait how did this Granny guy lose in the manga


----------



## EternalRage (Jan 22, 2017)

Brolypotence said:


> Wait how did this Granny guy lose in the manga


Kenpachi killed all his clones and Gremmy imagined himself to be stronger than Kenpachi and so his body broke apart

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Catalyst75 (Jan 22, 2017)

EternalRage said:


> lmao stop coming for me in every thread, if anything you're salty otherwise you wouldn't find a reason to say something dumb and embarrass yourself each time, also just to let you know I really don't care about the result of a match between two fictional characters on a forum, I do this for fun.



You're much too sensitive.

And what did you expect me to think?  One day after I made the thread with Alexandrite (in which you voiced nothing but complaints about Alexandrite being able to beat the entire verse), you go and make a thread like this.  One that you modified just recently to restrict Gremmy's ability to make "another of himself", while still letting Eileen turn into a dragon.

And by the way, calcing that meteor would be a piece of cake.  You just need to find someone who would take the time out of their day to calc it.



Brolypotence said:


> Wait how did this Granny guy lose in the manga



Gremmy, you mean?  He managed to deal considerable damage to Zaraki, but he lost when "The Visionary" back-fired on him.  He tried to give himself power greater than what he imagined Zaraki possessed, but the body he had imagined for himself at the time could not handle it.  Basically, he overloaded himself with power.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Brolypotence (Jan 22, 2017)

Catalyst75 said:


> Gremmy, you mean?  He managed to deal considerable damage to Zaraki, but he lost when "The Visionary" back-fired on him.  He tried to give himself power greater than what he imagined Zaraki possessed, but the body he had imagined for himself at the time could not handle it.  Basically, he overloaded himself with power.


So basically anyone with higher power can kill him


----------



## Catalyst75 (Jan 22, 2017)

Brolypotence said:


> So basically anyone with higher power can kill him



Assuming he tries to imagine himself as having their level of power.  Otherwise, Gremmy can uses his clones to give himself a greater advantage.  He did trap Zaraki in a pocket dimension of the vacuum of space, and the subsequent bomb after Zaraki broke out left him with considerable burn damage and internal damage.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## EternalRage (Jan 22, 2017)

Catalyst75 said:


> One day after I made the thread with Alexandrite (in which you voiced nothing but complaints about Alexandrite being able to beat the entire verse)


I made those complaints because it was clearly a mismatch



Catalyst75 said:


> you go and make a thread like this.


I made this thread because both of them dropped meteors and their powers are similar, not bc Alexandrite stomps FT verse 



Catalyst75 said:


> . One that you modified just recently to restrict Gremmy's ability to make "another of himself", while still letting Eileen turn into a dragon.


Because with another copy of himself it's a stomp on his side, and Eileen being a dragon doesn't do anything except give her a meteor that Gremmy can imagine away.



Catalyst75 said:


> And by the way, calcing that meteor would be a piece of cake. You just need to find someone who would take the time out of their day to calc it.


people already tried to calc that meteor but they can't because they cant use an assumed timeframe for KE and a shockwave isnt accepted

the speed is already an upgrade


----------



## Keishin (Jan 22, 2017)

EternalRage said:


> The brain would get destroyed with the body if they have the same durability


With what? She will have to gnaw her way through Gremmy's durability, not destroy his body with an attack that might scratch him. It's Meruem vs Netero part 2.


----------



## Keishin (Jan 22, 2017)

Here's the size of the meteor from actual scans .36x (seireitei is less than 3 meteors in diameter) the size of seireitei. 

*Spoiler*: __ 



Calc for the wall multiplier:
FirstSeireitei (shadow worlded)
711 px tall seireitei
37px wall
= gives us 0.052x for the
GremmySeireitei (Meteor)
211px tall seireitei x 0.052
= 11 px wall


----------



## Steven (Jan 22, 2017)

howdy01 said:


> u should be saying "eileen stomps",  I thought u were supposed to be eileen's bitch


yes.but i dont wank her

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Regicide (Jan 22, 2017)

Keishin said:


> Here's the size of the meteor from actual scans .36x (seireitei is less than 3 meteors in diameter) the size of seireitei.


I shouldn't have to explain to you why this scaling is wrong


----------



## Sablés (Jan 22, 2017)

Regicide said:


> I shouldn't have to explain to you why this scaling is wrong


>Not spoon-feeding

I shouldn't have to explain to you why this statement is wrong.


----------



## FluffyEagles (Jan 22, 2017)

Efege said:


> Even with the reductions(only 2 gremmys),there is no way she can win this
> gremmys meteor is>>>>irenes+his other hax


After the latest chapter not sure Gremmy can survive a fight with Irene

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Regicide (Jan 22, 2017)

Sablés said:


> >Not spoon-feeding
> 
> I shouldn't have to explain to you why this statement is wrong.


Obviously it's too much credit to assume you guys can remember Seireitei isn't ellipsoidal

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Steven (Jan 22, 2017)

FluffyEagles said:


> After the latest chapter not sure Gremmy can survive a fight with Irene


the queen strikes back


----------



## Imagine (Jan 22, 2017)

Time for Erza to Mary Sue a meteor now, eh?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Regicide (Jan 22, 2017)

Isn't the Fairy Tail planet bigger than ours?

Because even with Earth-like dimensions, that meteor is probably massive.


----------



## Steven (Jan 22, 2017)

ft planet is around 2-3x bigger as our planet


----------



## Sablés (Jan 22, 2017)

Regicide said:


> Isn't the Fairy Tail planet bigger than ours?
> 
> Because even with Earth-like dimensions, that meteor is probably massive.





So MASSIVE


----------



## Regicide (Jan 22, 2017)

Can't see shit, captain


----------



## Steven (Jan 22, 2017)

Sablés said:


> So MASSIVE


image is broken


----------



## Blade (Jan 22, 2017)

wait

FT became above island level?











my sides


----------



## Sablés (Jan 22, 2017)

Blade said:


> wait
> 
> FT became above island level?
> 
> ...



they didn't

but they're now mach 20k

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Blade (Jan 22, 2017)

RAVE will still be >>>>>>>>>>> FT


you know it



:vegitonod

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Blade (Jan 22, 2017)

we got a Shojo chick Broly in DBS, now this shit


2017, plz, don't fully disappoint me, you started so good


----------



## Sablés (Jan 22, 2017)

Regicide said:


> This fucking scale



The Imagine of meteorites


----------



## Blade (Jan 22, 2017)

Stables


go check the new preview of DBS, take a deep breath, come back and tell me how you felt


----------



## Sablés (Jan 22, 2017)

This is the type of shit that belongs in DB Heroes 

Fuck why?


----------



## Catalyst75 (Jan 22, 2017)

Sablés said:


> they didn't
> 
> but they're now mach 20k



What was the last highest speed?

Looking at the panels before, apparently said meteorite was visible as a light in the sky before it started careening towards the earth.  There is an aerial shot of it falling down upon Fiore, *and regular Humans were apparently reacting to its appearance in the atmosphere.  
*
While no manga normally obeys those kinds of physics, the meteorite should have smashed into the ground before any low-tier characters could react to such speed, much less even hear it coming (at supersonic speeds, a meteor would hit the ground faster than the sounds of its atmospheric entry).

That doesn't seem to make sense for such a leap to take place, based on the product of an enchantment that was already in the atmosphere when it was reacted to.


----------



## Kensei13 (Jan 22, 2017)

Idk, Gremmy and Irene are possibly equals with the new chapter. To be honest, I have considered her as his superior back when she used that continent-range spell that surprised Acnologia, but lets just go with the meteor comparison. Speed plays a big factor in a meteorite's destructive power. Even a relatively small meteorite can create a huge crater. Gremmy's meteor was big, but slow and was created just above the dome. So a lot of it's potential power is dwindled, thus relies almost entirely on its enormous size. Irene's meteor just has to be fast enough to equalize(if not surpass) Gremmy's.


----------



## FluffyEagles (Jan 22, 2017)

If mach 20k is the accepted speed of the meteor then even with that size comparison with Erza that's 2.5 Teratons still.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Jan 22, 2017)

Kensei13 said:


> Idk, Gremmy and Irene are possibly equals with the new chapter. Speed plays a big factor in a meteorite's destructive power. Even a relatively small meteorite can create a huge crater. Gremmy's meteor was big, but slow and was created just above the dome. So a lot of it's potential power is dwindled, thus relies almost entirely on its enormous size. Irene's meteor just has to be fast enough to equalize(if not surpass) Gremmy's.



The size of Gremmy's meteor is also influenced by the size of the Seireitei, which also would influence the height of the Shakonmaku.  The Erza one is a straight size comparison between her and the meteorite; for Gremmy, it is dependent on the size of the whole city.

I should know;


----------



## Sablés (Jan 22, 2017)

Irene doesn't get anything for DC out of this.

Just read the damn blogs.


----------



## Keishin (Jan 22, 2017)

Regicide said:


> I shouldn't have to explain to you why this scaling is wrong


Its not


----------



## FluffyEagles (Jan 22, 2017)

Sablés said:


> Irene doesn't get anything for DC out of this.
> 
> Just read the damn blogs.


Which blog?
How does she not get credit for a DC feat she just displayed?


----------



## Catalyst75 (Jan 22, 2017)

Keishin said:


> Here's the size of the meteor from actual scans .36x (seireitei is less than 3 meteors in diameter) the size of seireitei.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Hm, I was wondering if anyone had the cleaned up Viz version on hand.  Most versions don't show the Vandenreich buildings at the bottom of the page.


----------



## Steven (Jan 22, 2017)

FluffyEagles said:


> If mach 20k is the accepted speed of the meteor then even with that size comparison with Erza that's 2.5 Teratons still.


we need to wait for the next chapter


----------



## FluffyEagles (Jan 22, 2017)

Efege said:


> we need to wait for the next chapter


Regardless that is still 2.5 Teratons for her mother in dragon form.


----------



## Sablés (Jan 22, 2017)

FluffyEagles said:


> Which blog?
> How does she not get credit for a DC feat she just displayed?


Uh probably because there isn't one?

That's just upscaling because

a) Nobody on the ground notices that there is a meteor until its actually visible. The shockwave prior is completely ignored.

b) That meteor is small as hell so the trail left behind in the previous scan is clearly inconsistent.

assumed timeframes aren't used with KE

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Regicide (Jan 22, 2017)

Also, the only way you could maybe get a kinetic energy yield from a meteor with an assumed timeframe attached is if you argued it should be at least as fast as a normal meteor by virtue of accelerating through the atmosphere

But obviously that thing is a lot tinier than the planetary shot would suggest, so good luck getting anything of worth that way


----------



## Rax (Jan 22, 2017)

Wasn't Gremmy beaten because he was so bewildered by Kenny that he popped himself by accident? 

Irene can just dance around and energy drain him.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## FluffyEagles (Jan 22, 2017)

Sablés said:


> Uh probably because there isn't one?
> 
> That's just upscaling because
> 
> ...


Do you actually think the feat is unquantifiable? because we use timeframes for manga panels all the time if we didn't dbz characters wouldn't be sub relitivistic in the manga pre-super


----------



## Regicide (Jan 22, 2017)

Isn't this guy supposed to be section banned or something


----------



## Catalyst75 (Jan 22, 2017)

Regicide said:


> But obviously that thing is a lot tinier than the planetary shot would suggest, so good luck getting anything of worth that way



We can't even be certain if the perspective shot is 100% accurate, or just artistic licence on Mashima's part.


----------



## Keishin (Jan 22, 2017)

Catalyst75 said:


> Hm, I was wondering if anyone had the cleaned up Viz version on hand.  Most versions don't show the Vandenreich buildings at the bottom of the page.


That's the difference. You can see the Silbern and the shakonmaku walls in the actual version. The one used atm is complete bullshit. Just compare them.
Real

Bootleg

Even a monkey can tell which to choose without thinking it's wank.


----------



## Sablés (Jan 22, 2017)

That has nothing to do with the current situation.


----------



## FluffyEagles (Jan 22, 2017)

Sablés said:


> That has nothing to do with the current situation.


It most certainly does....considering teh distance it traveled in just a couple of panels theres no way its as slow as a real meteor and even with the low-end size comparison its still small country level in dc either way


----------



## Rax (Jan 22, 2017)

She can just drain his reitsu.


----------



## Regicide (Jan 22, 2017)

Keishin said:


> That's the difference. You can see the Silbern and the shakonmaku walls in the actual version.


I acknowledge the fact that it's best to use scans from Viz to scale and all, and if I ever go back and redo everything, I will

But let's not try to suggest things like the walls or Seireitei's interior buildings have ever been to scale in any outside shots of the place


Sablés said:


> RH?


Who else


----------



## Catalyst75 (Jan 22, 2017)

Regicide said:


> But let's not try to suggest things like the walls or Seireitei's interior buildings have ever been to scale in any outside shots of the place



Or would scale to character statements in regards to the size of the Seireitei, like the time Yoruichi said it'd take ten days to walk from one Gate to another around the Seireitei's circumference.  

My apologies, but that statement did play a factor into the plot of the story, back then.


----------



## Rax (Jan 22, 2017)

Don't ignore me


----------



## Steven (Jan 22, 2017)

hi rax


----------



## Rax (Jan 22, 2017)

Hi man. 

I like your avy. 

Anyways, 


Can Gremmy stop energy drain?


----------



## Sablés (Jan 22, 2017)

Regicide said:


> But let's not try to suggest things like the walls or Seireitei's interior buildings have ever been to scale in any outside shots of the place
> Who else



Uh, the fact that we see the interior buildings in Seireitei was one of the arguments used to detract from Yoru's statement IIRC


----------



## Steven (Jan 22, 2017)

Rax said:


> Hi man.
> 
> I like your avy.
> 
> ...


thanks,
hmm,the dude is arrogant.but yeah,he just imagine she cant drain his energy.
at least he is a reality warper


----------



## Rax (Jan 22, 2017)

I think that's NLF.


----------



## Regicide (Jan 22, 2017)

Sablés said:


> Uh, the fact that we see the interior buildings in Seireitei was one of the arguments used to detract from Yoru's statement IIRC


Yeah, and I find that kind of dumb

You know, considering nobody pretends the walls are to scale

The same walls that are plainly visible in the currently accepted scaling for the city's size that nobody objected to


----------



## Steven (Jan 22, 2017)

Rax said:


> I think that's NLF.


his imagine works vs kenny.he is,for now,stronger as erza


----------



## Kensei13 (Jan 22, 2017)

Catalyst75 said:


> The size of Gremmy's meteor is also influenced by the size of the Seireitei, which also would influence the height of the Shakonmaku.  *The Erza one is a straight size comparison between her and the meteorite; for Gremmy, it is dependent on the size of the whole city*.
> 
> I should know;



To be fair, Irene's meteor initially gave the impression it could have been a lot bigger, judging by the splash effect when it hit Earth's atmosphere in the top panel:


The same can be said about Zaraki's size in comparison to the meteor. In fact, Zaraki is still visible(albeit tiny or dot size by comparison.




If we go with a direct size comparison between the meteor and Zaraki, then it is much smaller than the Seireieti. I still say that Gremmy's meteor>Irene's in size, since in one of the panels we don't get a full image of a size comparison with Zaraki and the latter still looks tiny(smaller than Erza).

Compared to Ichigo, whose figure can't even be made out in comparison to the Shakonmaku.


Also, Yoruichi's statement regarding the 10 day walk from one gate to the next may have been an over-exaggeration because it took the Shinigami less than a full day to reach from one end of the Wahrwelt to its center. Both cities are the same size.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rax (Jan 22, 2017)

Efege said:


> his imagine works vs kenny.he is,for now,stronger as erza


Yeah but not something like that. 

Otherwise he woulda imagined Kenny isn't able to touch swords or something


----------



## Rax (Jan 22, 2017)

Kensei13 said:


> To be fair, Irene's meteor initially gave the impression it could have been a lot bigger, judging by the splash effect when it hit Earth's atmosphere in the top panel:
> 
> 
> The same can be said about Zaraki's size in comparison to the meteor. In fact, Zaraki is still visible(albeit tiny or dot size by comparison.
> ...





From what we could tell hers was bigger but was breaking up on it's way in. 

Hers is also immensely faster.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Jan 22, 2017)

Sablés said:


> Uh, the fact that we see the interior buildings in Seireitei was one of the arguments used to detract from Yoru's statement IIRC



The Sokyoku Hill (and Vandenreich Palace) are land-mark locations, so it would make sense if they were drawn more prominently in outside shots.  That said, Yoruichi's statement still applied to the plot, in the sense that it was why they used the Kukaku Cannon to get in.



Kensei13 said:


> Also, Yoruichi's statement regarding the 10 day walk from one gate to the next may have been an over-exaggeration because it took the Shinigami less than a full day to reach from one end of the Wahrwelt to its center. Both cities are the same size.



It should be taken into consideration that the Nakama were much weaker back then, and they would have been walking along the *circumference* of the Seireitei.  On the other hand, the Shinigami were running towards the center of the Wahrwelt.  That's half the diameter, and circumference is (pi x diameter).


----------



## howdy01 (Jan 22, 2017)

rnt u supposed to be banned RH? o.o

also are u talking about the time eileen was draining energy (at pretty much point blank range) from a foe who couldn't move?


----------



## Rax (Jan 22, 2017)

Yeah,  I was surprised that I could see this section.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Regicide (Jan 22, 2017)

Kensei13 said:


> The same can be said about Zaraki's size in comparison to the meteor.


No, it can't.

Zaraki is never seen relative to the meteor in anything other than a head on perspective. You cannot scale between the two because the former is in the foreground, and the latter is in the background.


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Jan 22, 2017)

Just go with the 400km seireitei


----------



## Steven (Jan 22, 2017)

Rax said:


> Yeah but not something like that.
> 
> Otherwise he woulda imagined Kenny isn't able to touch swords or something


probaly,what is irenes current dc?


----------



## Rax (Jan 22, 2017)

Depends of any form of shock wave is allowed for her spell


----------



## Rax (Jan 22, 2017)

Good luck landing it

Irene takes away all his reitsu or drops Berserker on him.


----------



## EternalRage (Jan 22, 2017)

PhantomSage said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Irene has enchanting magic, she could reverse it by making the cookies as strong as bones


----------



## Rax (Jan 22, 2017)

Could Dues Zero cancel that out? 

If she casts Berserker then Grammy is fucked


----------



## EternalRage (Jan 22, 2017)

Rax said:


> Could Dues Zero cancel that out?


Deus Zero only works on magic aka Reiatsu 

Gremmy doesn't use that (I think)

if he does he gets nullified



Rax said:


> If she casts Berserker then Grammy is fucked


NLF


----------



## FluffyEagles (Jan 22, 2017)

Efege said:


> probaly,what is irenes current dc?


City Level in base (60 megatons) and small country level from the meteor (assuming low end sizing and that mach 20k is the accepted speed for it as mentioned earlier) in her dragon form


----------



## Steven (Jan 22, 2017)

FluffyEagles said:


> City Level in base (60 megatons) and small country level from the meteor (assuming low end sizing and that mach 20k is the accepted speed for it as mentioned earlier)


even base is island.scales to brandish+her U1 is country+


----------



## Revan Reborn (Jan 22, 2017)

Gremmy BFR 's Irene into a fictional Dimension of Space.


----------



## howdy01 (Jan 22, 2017)

it's like people dnt even read the comments in the calc, KE for the meteor is invalid, and there is no dc for it currently.
Brandish feat is being downgraded, it will be city-small island lvl
U1 is a prep spell that is irrelevant to DC

So currently eileen is small island lvl from invel

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rax (Jan 22, 2017)

She scales in base to Invel who's small island level

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steven (Jan 22, 2017)

slayedigneel said:


> Gremmy BFR 's Irene into a fictional Dimension of Space.


gremmy needs 7 clones to do this.
the OP says no clones


----------



## Revan Reborn (Jan 22, 2017)

Efege said:


> gremmy needs 7 clones to do this.
> the OP says no clones


Oh it was changed..


----------



## FluffyEagles (Jan 22, 2017)

Efege said:


> even base is island.scales to brandish+her U1 is country+


The Brandish feat was downgraded to 60 megatons just recently I think.


----------



## EternalRage (Jan 22, 2017)

Efege said:


> even base is island.scales to brandish+her U1 is country+


U1 doesn't scale to anyone and Brandish got downgraded

she's small island lvl from Invel


----------



## howdy01 (Jan 22, 2017)

jesus, 1 new feat and all u fairy dicks come out of hiding


----------



## FluffyEagles (Jan 22, 2017)

howdy01 said:


> jesus, 1 new feat and all u fairy dicks come out of hiding


Said feat is a massive upgrade in speed and dc which is why its being discussed.


----------



## howdy01 (Jan 22, 2017)

speed yes, dc no. Was already made clear in the calc blog that KE couldn't be use.d.


----------



## EternalRage (Jan 22, 2017)

howdy01 said:


> jesus, 1 new feat and all u fairy dicks come out of hiding


I hope you're not talking about me bc I've been here for a while and I only state what I know


----------



## FluffyEagles (Jan 22, 2017)

howdy01 said:


> speed yes, dc no. Was already made clear in the calc blog that KE couldn't be use.d.


DC most certainly can be scaled it took seconds to reach the planet from where it was....no amount of downplaying is going to make the calc for that meteor unquantifiable one way or the other. This is getting to be "dbz characters aren't planet level strength" regions of sad from 4 years ago.


----------



## howdy01 (Jan 22, 2017)

FluffyEagles said:


> DC most certainly can be scaled it took seconds to reach the planet from where it was....no amount of downplaying is going to make the calc for that meteor unquantifiable one way or the other. This is getting to be "dbz characters aren't planet level strength" regions of sad from 4 years ago.


it's the rule here to not use KE from speeds derived using an assumed timeframe since the timeframe could be much smaller than 1 min, thus leading to massive inflation, unless u can get a timeframe that isn't assumed, then no KE.
Same shit with issho and his meteor, if u want to argue this talk to someone like lazywaka.


----------



## FluffyEagles (Jan 22, 2017)

howdy01 said:


> it's the rule here to not use KE from speeds derived using an assumed timeframe, unless u can get a timeframe that isn't assumed, then no KE.
> Same shit with issho and his meteor, if u want to argue this talk to someone like lazywaka.


That's not how it works....like at all. 
No matter the context you can't take that as the meteor took minutes to reach the planet since it literally reached the planet right after it showed up from far away....assuming it took more then a few seconds is a stretch especially since willyvereb made a note of using 5-10 seconds as a low end timeframe per panel. We have been doing this shit on here for years now....otherwise Gotenks and Cell wouldn't be sub-relitivistic and bleach and nardo mid tier characters wouldn't be hypersonic+


----------



## howdy01 (Jan 22, 2017)

FluffyEagles said:


> That's not how it works....like at all.
> No matter the context you can't take that as the meteor took minutes to reach the planet since it literally reached the planet right after it showed up from far away....assuming it took more then a few seconds is a stretch especially since willyvereb made a note of using 5-10 seconds as a low end timeframe per panel. We have been doing this shit on here for years now....otherwise Gotenks and Cell wouldn't be sub-relitivistic and bleach and nardo mid tier characters wouldn't be hypersonic+


well right now assumed timeframes start at 1min, dnt know what the 5-10s stuff u are talking about.
You should be posting this in the calc blog.


----------



## FluffyEagles (Jan 22, 2017)

howdy01 said:


> well right now assumed timeframes start at 1min, dnt know what the 5-10s stuff u are talking about.
> You should be posting this in the calc blog.


no that was thrown out years ago....i'm talking like 2012...


----------



## howdy01 (Jan 22, 2017)

FluffyEagles said:


> no that was thrown out years ago....i'm talking like 2012...


What thrown out, the 5-10s stuff?
I dn't follow what you are saying now. I'm just saying the current rule here is KE from as assumed timeframe is invalid, I dnt know what happened in 2012 or w.e.


----------



## FluffyEagles (Jan 22, 2017)

howdy01 said:


> What thrown out, the 5-10s stuff?
> I dn't follow what you are saying now. I'm just saying the current rule here is KE from as assumed timeframe is invalid, I dnt know what happened in 2012 or w.e.


the 1 minute timeframe per panle the only one still arguing for it was Mike and that was to keep dbz characters in the MHS area. Assuming it took the meteor several minutes the reach earth is stupid because its going on while Eileen is making a pompous villain speech wouldn't make sense for her to be pausing that long


----------



## Steven (Jan 22, 2017)

still wait for planetlevel acno


----------



## howdy01 (Jan 22, 2017)

FluffyEagles said:


> the 1 minute timeframe per panle the only one still arguing for it was Mike and that was to keep dbz characters in the MHS area. Assuming it took the meteor several minutes the reach earth is stupid because its going on while Eileen is making a pompous villain speech wouldn't make sense for her to be pausing that long


there is no "per panel" it's just 1 minute.
1 minute is lowest time u can use for assumed timeframe, basically a high end.


----------



## FluffyEagles (Jan 22, 2017)

howdy01 said:


> there is no "per panel" it's just 1 minute.
> 1 minute is lowest time u can use for assumed timeframe, basically a high end.


even thats a stretch given context is in realtime


----------



## howdy01 (Jan 22, 2017)

FluffyEagles said:


> even thats a stretch given context is in realtime


doesn't matter assumed timeframes in general are vague, stuff that we assign 1 min to could've happened in milliseconds within the manga.


----------



## Rax (Jan 22, 2017)

I expect Acno to be > The FT Phoenix


----------



## Sablés (Jan 22, 2017)

Wait a second

Why are you guys applying this for anything but the meteor's speed? We didn't even do that for Fujitora.


----------



## FluffyEagles (Jan 22, 2017)

howdy01 said:


> doesn't matter assumed timeframes in general are vague, stuff that we assign 1 min to could've happened in milliseconds within the manga.


not unless specified even with 1 minute timeframe thats still 280 gigatons


----------



## FluffyEagles (Jan 22, 2017)

if we apply dc from minimum 4.6 psi overporessure shockwaved I got about 569 Gigatons from that.


That would still be higher than Gremmy's meteor from what I've been told.


----------



## Steven (Jan 22, 2017)

Rax said:


> I expect Acno to be > The FT Phoenix


since when is the phönix strong?


----------



## howdy01 (Jan 22, 2017)

FluffyEagles said:


> if we apply dc from minimum 4.6 psi overporessure shockwaved I got about 569 Gigatons from that.
> 
> 
> That would still be higher than Gremmy's meteor from what I've been told.


plz go read the blog before making comments on the calc, waka already pointed out that shockwave couldn't be used...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jan 22, 2017)

Jesus, I leave for one day and you people come out of the woodwork to make dumb calcs for things that haven't happened yet

textbook gun jumping

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Rax (Jan 22, 2017)

The Phoenix in the movie was on the verge of scorching everything on the planets surface to ash.

But the movie is vaguely canon,  but not 100%

Shut it,  dartg


----------



## FluffyEagles (Jan 22, 2017)

EternalRage said:


> go in the blog section and look at the one that talks about irenes meteor


I don't see any.


----------



## EternalRage (Jan 22, 2017)

FluffyEagles said:


> I don't see any.


----------



## Shining Force (Jan 22, 2017)

Just measure the size (mass) of the meteor and apply KE with 11 km/s, that is the safest and accepted method. By visual checking the meteor's dimensions should be around double-digit km.


----------



## EternalRage (Jan 22, 2017)

Shining Force said:


> Just measure the size (mass) of the meteor and apply KE with 11 km/s, that is the safest and accepted method. By visual checking the meteor's dimensions should be around double-digit km.


The meteor is 17 meters from what I scaled, the mass, volume and everything is in Rax's blog if you wanna check

it's the speed that makes it a good feat


----------



## FluffyEagles (Jan 22, 2017)

Shining Force said:


> Just measure the size (mass) of the meteor and apply KE with 11 km/s, that is the safest and accepted method. By visual checking the meteor's dimensions should be around double-digit km.


It definitely wasn't moving that slow no matter how you look at it. It obviously wasn't moving at the speed of a normal meteor given it was specifically dragged from space by Irene's power


----------



## EternalRage (Jan 22, 2017)

^

and we cant use 11 km/s because it was hundreds of times faster


----------



## Shining Force (Jan 22, 2017)

Well you might won't like it since it doesn't use actual speed, but I did a rough calc using 11 m/s.


----------



## Divell (Jan 22, 2017)

Efege said:


> ft planet is around 2-3x bigger as our planet


Where do we get this assumption?


----------



## Divell (Jan 22, 2017)

Regicide said:


> Isn't the Fairy Tail planet bigger than ours?
> 
> Because even with Earth-like dimensions, that meteor is probably massive.


Where do we get FT's planet is bigger than ours? Cause if that's the case, the gravity alone, would make most of the feats done in FT higher.


----------



## EternalRage (Jan 22, 2017)

Divell said:


> Where do we get this assumption?


because the FT earth was scaled bigger than real earth


----------



## EternalRage (Jan 22, 2017)

> ok
> chord method dictates (ch/2) +c^2/(8ch) equals to radius
> fuck mashima and his fucking dumbass light where we shoulod have the chord height
> 
> ...



so around 3 times bigger than earth

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## The Strawberry Carrot Top (Jan 23, 2017)

gremmy imagines erza

Reactions: Funny 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Catalyst75 (Jan 23, 2017)

Shining Force said:


> Well you might won't like it since it doesn't use actual speed, but I did a rough calc using 11 m/s.



Seriously?

Well, if we're playing that game, I may as well dust this off:


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jan 23, 2017)

Sablés said:


> Wait a second
> 
> Why are you guys applying this for anything but the meteor's speed? We didn't even do that for Fujitora.



Because FT fuckers are _that_ desperate for an upgrade.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## GoldGournetChef (Jan 23, 2017)

Irene wins with mid-high diff
Once she enters dragon form she can then do away with gremmy's existence


----------



## Rax (Jan 23, 2017)

She scales cause Erza is matching up to it and is about to cut it.


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Jan 23, 2017)

Just pointing out that none of the calcs RH has done for FT are valid since he got blacklisted

carry on

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rax (Jan 23, 2017)

Hey anyways, Robert.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Jan 23, 2017)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> Because FT fuckers are _that_ desperate for an upgrade.



And a victory.  It was not long after the thread was started that the OP was edited to prohibit Gremmy from making his clones, even though the clones are part of "what he has shown".


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 23, 2017)

Sablés said:


> Wait a second
> 
> Why are you guys applying this for anything but the meteor's speed? We didn't even do that for Fujitora.


Erza has pretty much already outspeed that shit tbh.
Just take the trip, understand the Outlier it is for her and apply to God tiers like a civilized human being


----------



## Tir (Jan 23, 2017)

FluffyEagles said:


> no that was thrown out years ago....i'm talking like 2012...


Nah, back then no assumed timeframe brah.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 24, 2017)

Am I really seeing regulars cancerdomers from fairy fail recovering from ashes because irene ?
damn bro


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jan 24, 2017)

iwandesu said:


> Erza has pretty much already outspeed that shit tbh.
> Just take the trip, understand the Outlier it is for her and apply to God tiers like a civilized human being



I mean

no, you have no basis to make this claim


----------



## Rax (Jan 24, 2017)

Natsu also reacted to a spell from Red August 

Also be nice,  Iwan


----------



## Gunstarvillain (Jan 24, 2017)

Jumping the gun before we have the numbers. Although I will admit visually it is impressive if it turns out like how I think it will instead of friendship hax machina stopping the meteor


----------



## alsdkjasl;djalskdaj (Jan 24, 2017)

Can't Gremmy Imagine Irene's death?


----------



## Kensei13 (Jan 24, 2017)

OMGMAN said:


> Can't Gremmy Imagine Irene's death?



He had only used this on two near dead captains though. I think pre-existing conditions need to be in place in order for him to imagine someone's death or erase one from existence  if not part of his creation (see Guaneal Lee).

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Divell (Jan 24, 2017)

EternalRage said:


> so around 3 times bigger than earth


This means gravity would be bigger and thus, we having to upgrade all feats made in the planet and recalculate. You know that right?


----------



## LazyWaka (Jan 24, 2017)

We tend to ignore the gravity effects of crap like this unless given reason to assume otherwise.


----------



## Divell (Jan 24, 2017)

of course we do.


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Jan 24, 2017)

Gremmy deletes his existence from Irene's consciousness and proceeds to win by wathever method he chooses.


----------



## EternalRage (Jan 24, 2017)

lol 4th dimension reiatsu said:


> Gremmy deletes his existence from Irene's consciousness and proceeds to win by wathever method he chooses.


"can only use what he's shown"


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Jan 24, 2017)

That's the skill he imagined for one of his creations.

And might have used it to surprise Isane.

The other skill is limitless regeneration trough reishi.


----------



## Warlordgab (Jan 24, 2017)

Rax said:


> The Phoenix in the movie was on the verge of scorching everything on the planets surface to ash.
> 
> But the movie is vaguely canon,  but not 100%
> 
> Shut it,  dartg



If Strong World isn't accepted despite being written by One Piece mangaka (Oda). Why would the FT movie be accepted?


----------



## Rax (Jan 24, 2017)

I said it was vaguely Canon,  not completely confirmed though


----------



## EternalRage (Jan 24, 2017)

lol 4th dimension reiatsu said:


> And might have used it to surprise Isane.


"might"



lol 4th dimension reiatsu said:


> The other skill is limitless regeneration trough reishi.


Gremmy has low durability, his regen isn't useful if he can't use it


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Jan 24, 2017)

EternalRage said:


> might



That example would just be a formality, he created the skill.




EternalRage said:


> Gremmy has low durability, his regen isn't useful if he can't use it



This regeneration reforms him from the ambient reishi automatically, and Gremmy can also just imagine he isn't wounded.

And if he makes himself invulnerable again you would need island level firepower to harm him, at least.


----------



## EternalRage (Jan 24, 2017)

lol 4th dimension reiatsu said:


> This regeneration reforms him from the ambient reishi automatically


Passively or does he have to continue imagining that


lol 4th dimension reiatsu said:


> and Gremmy can also just imagine he isn't wounded.


When he was attacking Kenpachi he forgot to harden his body and Kenny ended up slicing him, the same thing can happen here, he could be surprised, and unlike kenny who has piercing DC, Irene has AOE which is worse for Gremmy



lol 4th dimension reiatsu said:


> And if he makes himself invulnerable again you would need island level firepower to harm him, at least.


Irene has triple digit MT - 3 GT

so enough


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Jan 24, 2017)

EternalRage said:


> Passively or does he have to continue imagining that



Passively.



EternalRage said:


> When he was attacking Kenpachi he forgot to harden his body and Kenny ended up slicing him, the same thing can happen here, he could be surprised, and unlike kenny who has piercing DC, Irene has AOE which is worse for Gremmy



This could happen if  the fight lasted for a while but Gremmy can win this pretty early.


----------

